# ATV tires mesquite



## Gobucks (Apr 26, 2015)

Just bought my first ATV (Honda rancher 2x4). Plan to use on a lease that has a lot of mesquite. Are there any preventative measures to protect tires?


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Either stay outta the trees or put Slime in the tires!


----------



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Tires*

Agreed, best to stay out of the brush! Even Slime doesn't help when a mesquite stob pokes a 2" hole through your sidewall! Have fun with your new bike, be safe!


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

We install Essex Kevlar Tires on almost all the ATV & UTV units that come into the shop, they're very durable but not made for running on concrete for 100's of miles.

Thanks,
Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
www.bigcoutnryoutdoors.net


----------



## JseaproV (Jan 11, 2015)

i love the rancher. Good choice of bike. Put slime in the tires for sure. If
You are riding around a lot of mesquite, there are probably thorns on everything else around it. The slime will help the small stuff, but will not stop the big stuff. Aftermarket tires will help a little, but most are still 4 ply. Those Kevlar tires are good but are pretty costly. I run vampires with slime on my rancher for every terrain from mud parks, south Texas, and neighborhood streets.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

scroll down a few threads and read - same question as yours - really Kevlar are the best - otherwise even with sealer you will be fighting the thorns


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Slime or the purple sealer,a plug kit and air pump.I use my old fourtrax at Presidio with 6ply Deestone's and slime and have never had a problem,but,I don't just go off blazing new trails either.I tend to baby my stuff.


----------

